# Do I have male model potential



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Stats
Height 6"3
Physique lean need get below 10%

Ascension plan 
rhino october 2021
Fillers lip jaw chin july 2021
Grow hair longer
Tan Mt2
Diet very clean trying to lose more bloat to get as tight face as I can.

Been scouted before by a top london agency but didn't want to.do.it back then.

Suggestions appreciated!

In terms of SMV I never get girls from England I'm invisible to them but European girls and ethnic girls including high tier bookies to stacylite go for me some say I should model. But 0 sex appeal to uk girls 

3rd pic was 2017 when I got scouted other 3 are very current


----------



## SixCRY (Jun 25, 2021)

Not top model, maybe model but u look gay af


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 25, 2021)

yes


----------



## SixCRY (Jun 25, 2021)

get lip filler for that thin upper lip and stop doing gay selfi


----------



## Lmao (Jun 25, 2021)

Yeah you have potential to be one, but you lack the striking features to be a top model. Still good looking and aesthetic and can easily slay irl.


----------



## Baldingman1998 (Jun 25, 2021)

Chad but work calves they look comical


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Yeah you have potential to be one, but you lack the striking features to be a top model. Still good looking and aesthetic and can easily slay irl.
> 
> 
> Lmao said:
> ...





Baldingman1998 said:


> Chad but work calves they look comical


Haha


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 25, 2021)

StrangerDanger said:


> yes


chads.org posters i swear 99% of greycels are chads with BDD


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Lmao said:


> Yeah you have potential to be one, but you lack the striking features to be a top model. Still good looking and aesthetic and can easily slay irl.


What features am.i lacking to be a top model?

I'd say my cheekbones are elite when low bf no.bloat


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What features am.i lacking to be a top model?
> 
> I'd say my cheekbones are elite when low bf no.bloat


You don't lack anything chad, leave this forum and go be a male model you likely won't be a supermodel or appearing in massive campaigns but you can model.


----------



## Deleted member 13994 (Jun 25, 2021)

I think if you had a nose job you could be a sucsessful model


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> You don't lack anything chad, leave this forum and go be a male model you likely won't be a supermodel or appearing in massive campaigns but you can model.


It's not enough super model or nuttin😁😂


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 25, 2021)

Depends on what type of modelling you wanna do


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What features am.i lacking to be a top model?
> 
> I'd say my cheekbones are elite when low bf no.bloat


Nothing, you'll be fine. You're a Chad, PSL 6.5

Are your types exclusively White British females?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

buckchadley31 said:


> Depends on what type of modelling you wanna do


Runway


----------



## ReignsChad (Jun 25, 2021)

Def no model potential, but you are gl compared to the general population, so you should have no problem with women


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> It's not enough super model or nuttin😁😂


well you will never be a super model then jfl. that requires genetics perfect ratios.

You can do runway modeling easily just don't expect insane jobs or big pay because male models get paid 200% less than female models


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 25, 2021)

Yes you can model but you won’t be modeling for a huge brand or something but you could still model

your a chad


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Runway


You'll be fine. This guy was a runway model and probably on the same level as you, but not a supermodel.


----------



## gamma (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Runway


Runaway models are kinda skinny, your arms are becoming too big for that


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> Nothing, you'll be fine.
> 
> Are your types exclusively White British females





wanttobeattractive said:


> Yes you can model but you won’t be modeling for a huge brand or something but you could still model
> 
> your a chad


Is it enough to have a career in travel etc


----------



## Austrian Oak (Jun 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> chads.org posters i swear 99% of greycels are chads with BDD


99th percent of greycels probably have a job


----------



## Deleted member 8856 (Jun 25, 2021)

Yea


----------



## Deleted member 1332 (Jun 25, 2021)

Like everyone said, you look great. Only flaw I'd consider is that the tip of your nose is disproportionately large, but I don't think it would hold you back too much unless your goal is not only to be a model, but top-tier model. I would really make sure not to overdo any surgeries. Can quickly mess up your best qualities overdoing it, but Im sure youre aware of that


----------



## buckchadley31 (Jun 25, 2021)

Most male models are gay and have to give their asses to the faggot show runners just to get a gig jfl


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Is it enough to have a career in travel etc


More than enough.


----------



## Deleted member 13945 (Jun 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> chads.org posters i swear 99% of greycels are chads with BDD


u are chad smdh


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 25, 2021)

mamacookoil said:


> u are chad smdh


nah bro subhuman 

this is me




@StrangerDanger


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Is it enough to have a career in travel etc


Maybe but I’m not sure most likely

but like someone said why would you want to model you would probably have to have sex with those gay hosts and show runners

Litterally just soft max and leave this site

You mog every user here except maybe sauldon or amnesia


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What features am.i lacking to be a top model?
> 
> I'd say my cheekbones are elite when low bf no.bloat


Striking eye area mostly. Also your coloring could be better, which is to say; a darker hair color would compliment your blue eyes better and result in some contrasting features, which is almost always a plus.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Any tips on getting a better eye area surgries etc?


----------



## Deleted member 10615 (Jun 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> nah bro subhuman
> 
> this is me
> View attachment 1194209
> ...


Med badboy😍


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> nah bro subhuman
> 
> this is me
> View attachment 1194209
> ...


You would outslay me


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

How well do you think he would do in a normal setting in terms of slaying and validation?


----------



## StrangerDanger (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Any tips on getting a better eye area surgries etc?


you don't need it


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> You would outslay me


my alt account @Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk would be slaying yes
thoughts? @StrangerDanger


----------



## Rift (Jun 25, 2021)




----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Yes I only want the nose


DankForce1 said:


> Like everyone said, you look great. Only flaw I'd consider is that the tip of your nose is disproportionately large, but I don't think it would hold you back too much unless your goal is not only to be a model, but top-tier model. I would really make sure not to overdo any surgeries. Can quickly mess up your best qualities overdoing it, but Im sure youre aware of that





Artiste said:


> How well do you think he would do in a normal setting in terms of slaying and validation?


Bump


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Alexanderr said:


> Striking eye area mostly. Also your coloring could be better, which is to say; a darker hair color would compliment your blue eyes better and result in some contrasting features, which is almost always a plus.


Dye it darker?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Dye it darker?


yep


----------



## Alexanderr (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Dye it darker?


You can experiment a bit and try to dye it a bit darker. Dying it too dark usually looks rather odd or artificial in my opinion, in some rare cases it’ll look good however.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

He could gothmaxx 


Alexanderr said:


> You can experiment a bit and try to dye it a bit darker. Dying it too dark usually looks rather odd or artificial in my opinion, in some rare cases it’ll look good however.


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

He wouldn’t look as good dying his hair 


Xangsane said:


> yep


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Dye it darker?


No


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Stats
> Height 6"3
> Physique lean need get below 10%
> 
> ...



You can't get English girls? Brutal. This really is such a shitty island. The women here are on average uglier than all of the West, yet they have the highest standards.


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Been scouted before by a top london agency but didn't want to.do.it back then


Delete this thread


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 25, 2021)

volcelfatcel said:


> chads.org


Tbh tbh


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 25, 2021)

Model potetial for sure, imo.
What types I dunno, but good enough


----------



## EverythingMattersCel (Jun 25, 2021)

You have at least chadlite SMV and you should be slaying in the UK easily. The reality is that hypergamy is terrible here. Everything is shit here, including the weather. I advise no one to come to this shithole.


----------



## eduardkoopman (Jun 25, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> You'll be fine. This guy was a runway model and probably on the same level as you, but not a supermodel.
> View attachment 1194201


if this dude model. than so can OP


----------



## gamma (Jun 25, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You have at least chadlite SMV and you should be slaying in the UK easily. The reality is that hypergamy is terrible here


He would slay if he looked more dark triad and dressed like a chav


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> Delete this thread


Why? He can’t get the girls he wants?


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 25, 2021)

Artiste said:


> Why? He can’t get the girls he wants?


The dude said he’s been scouted before & askin if he has model potential


----------



## Growth Plate (Jun 25, 2021)

hello chad


----------



## volcelfatcel (Jun 25, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> The dude said he’s been scouted before & askin if he has model potential


i feel like he probably just came in here to get dopamine and validation jfl, common trend with good looking guys in this forum


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

eduardkoopman said:


> if this dude model. than so can OP


would you say the two are equal psl?


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You have at least chadlite SMV and you should be slaying in the UK easily. The reality is that hypergamy is terrible here. Everything is shit here, including the weather. I advise no one to come to this shithole.


*chad


----------



## Lmao (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What features am.i lacking to be a top model?
> 
> I'd say my cheekbones are elite when low bf no.bloat


You need to have very good eye area e.g. Opry, Gandy, Delisola etc. etc. Your is a non issue for you in terms of irl slaying and getting other modelling jobs.


----------



## Lmao (Jun 25, 2021)

Xangsane said:


> would you say the two are equal psl?


no, op mogs


----------



## LooksOverAll (Jun 25, 2021)

British girls tend to like men with dark features (at least from what I've seen on Love Island). Dye your hair and eyebrows black. You will be a GigaChad with your blue eye contrast.


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

Lmao said:


> no, op mogs


What PSL ratings would you give them both?


----------



## gamma (Jun 25, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> British girls tend to like men with dark features


In the west in general tbh!
Ethnic girls prefer blonde hair instead


----------



## Xangsane (Jun 25, 2021)

LooksOverAll said:


> British girls tend to like men with dark features (at least from what I've seen on Love Island). Dye your hair and eyebrows black. You will be a GigaChad with your blue eye contrast.


I've noticed that pale, Nordic features tend to be popular with women of color more so than white women, who often prefer Med features.


----------



## Bewusst (Jun 25, 2021)

No. Carried only by height and jbw light eye halo on a forum filled with white-worshipping ethnic cucks


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> The dude said he’s been scouted before & askin if he has model potential


Good point lol


volcelfatcel said:


> i feel like he probably just came in here to get dopamine and validation jfl, common trend with good looking guys in this forum


Nope. He can’t get the girls he wants. He came here for validation and dopamine rush. People here love his pheno.


----------



## Deleted member 10987 (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Stats
> Height 6"3
> Physique lean need get below 10%
> 
> ...


6'3 with that face = Chad


----------



## Wallenberg (Jun 25, 2021)

Looking good OP


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You have at least chadlite SMV and you should be slaying in the UK easily. The reality is that hypergamy is terrible here. Everything is shit here, including the weather. I advise no one to come to this shithole.


Definitely hence why I'm.moving to Australia


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

tyronelite said:


> The dude said he’s been scouted before & askin if he has model potential


Yh I got scouted by a generic agency I tried for a few like storm back in 2017 not tried since obviously my face has aged since 2017 I'm 23 now but I wanna go for it shall I get rhino first then try or try now?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Übermogger said:


> body count?


38


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

wanttobeattractive said:


> Maybe but I’m not sure most likely
> 
> but like someone said why would you want to model you would probably have to have sex with those gay hosts and show runners
> 
> ...


Status


----------



## tyronelite (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Yh I got scouted by a generic agency I tried for a few like storm back in 2017 not tried since obviously my face has aged since 2017 I'm 23 now but I wanna go for it shall I get rhino first then try or try now?


Nah you’re fine just apply to multiple agencies


----------



## .👽. (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Stats
> Height 6"3
> Physique lean need get below 10%
> 
> ...


you look good, chadlite tbh but not enough for top model. but enough for normal modelling but i guess they dont pay good.

your nose is bad fix it


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 25, 2021)

>invisible to UK girls with a male model tier face and scouted by top modelling agencies
suree......
cant wait for sean o pry to come here and tell us about how he never gets girls


----------



## gamma (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> cant wait for sean o pry to come here and tell us about how he never gets


O Pry lost virginity at 24 so it wouldn't sound so strange for a young O'Pry


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> >invisible to UK girls with a male model tier face and scouted by top modelling agencies
> suree......
> cant wait for sean o pry to come here and tell us about how he never gets girls


He is trust me he can’t get half decent english girls nowadays to save his life. 
look at the girl O’pry ended up with wouldn’t shock me if he said that.


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 25, 2021)

Artiste said:


> He is trust me he can’t get half decent english girls nowadays to save his life.
> look at the girl O’pry ended up with wouldn’t shock me if he said that.


this guy is a slayer in the UK so its hard to believe that this man is not doing that well


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> >invisible to UK girls with a male model tier face and scouted by top modelling agencies
> suree......
> cant wait for sean o pry to come here and tell us about how he never gets girls





Artiste said:


> He is trust me he can’t get half decent english girls nowadays to save his life.
> look at the girl O’pry ended up with wouldn’t shock me if he said that.


But when I go abroad or foreign girls see me out about they simp for me give me chad validation but I couldn't even pull a 5 in the um its jokes. There must be a valid reason


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this guy is a slayer in the UK so its hard to believe that this man is not doing that well
> View attachment 1194315


He looks generic though that pheno in uk does really well


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> But when I go abroad or foreign girls see me out about they simp for me give me chad validation but I couldn't even pull a 5 in the um its jokes. There must be a valid reason


interesting. guess it really is your location wtf


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this guy is a slayer in the UK so its hard to believe that this man is not doing that well
> View attachment 1194315


I’m not surprised he’s a dark featured slayer Chad. Also what kind of girls or women does he get? Any 18-21 yr olds? He looks completely different from OP. Op is like Dolph Lundrgen/ Dr Alex pheno from love island(google him) he struggles here badly.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> this guy is a slayer in the UK so its hard to believe that this man is not doing that well
> View attachment 1194315


He looks generic though that pheno in uk does really well


Blackgymmax said:


> interesting. guess it really is your location wtf


I'm.an idiot for not living abroad sooner just I have a good bussniess setup over here but money cope 

When I was between 18-21 English girls liked me but invisible now


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> He looks generic though that pheno in uk does really well
> 
> I'm.an idiot for not living abroad sooner just I have a good bussniess setup over here but money cope
> 
> When I was between 18-21 English girls liked me but invisible now


hm. i guess hypergamy started kicking into action too hard and niggas got fucked. Someone mentioned before about darkening your skin + hair, have you looked into that?


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> hm. i guess hypergamy started kicking into action too hard and niggas got fucked. Someone mentioned before about darkening your skin + hair, have you looked into that?


I thought about it but not sure could go tits up like an adam family member


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> I thought about it but not sure could go tits up like an adam family member


I could tan dye brows hair then possibly stubble max but might look really uncanny


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> hm. i guess hypergamy started kicking into action too hard and niggas got fucked. Someone mentioned before about darkening your skin + hair, have you looked into that?


He could slay in your country. You’re from America right? It’s much easier to slay there than it is in England. You’d have to be butt ugly not to get laid there. Hypergamy isn’t as rampant.

He has. He doesn’t look good with dark hair looks like Adam family member!


----------



## Blackgymmax (Jun 25, 2021)

Artiste said:


> He could slay in your country. You’re from America right? It’s much easier to slay there than it is in England. You’d have to be butt ugly not to get laid there. Hypergamy isn’t as rampant.


canada toronto. It depends on the city really.


----------



## TopzCat1 (Jun 25, 2021)

ReignsChad said:


> Def no model potential, but you are gl compared to the general population, so you should have no problem with women


How comes?


----------



## Artiste (Jun 25, 2021)

Blackgymmax said:


> canada toronto. It depends on the city really.


Oh Toronto lol. That place is so much easier for ethnics. I’m not sure his pheno would do well there, could be very wrong of course.


----------



## Deleted member 4430 (Jun 25, 2021)

Wtf people smoke here? OP's midface and nose are bad.


----------



## oldcelloser (Jun 26, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You have at least chadlite SMV and you should be slaying in the UK easily. The reality is that hypergamy is terrible here. Everything is shit here, including the weather. I advise no one to come to this shithole.


yeah i dont buy it; unless he uses the shithole app named Tinder exclusively, where my Chadfish gigachads got 0 matches after a while cause the algorithm is dogshit and messes with you hard eventually; or he has amnesia tier autism and barely goes out


----------



## wristcel (Jun 26, 2021)

EverythingMattersCel said:


> You can't get English girls? Brutal. This really is such a shitty island. The women here are on average uglier than all of the West, yet they have the highest standards.



I'm telling you, it's not so much standards - it's more a knock-on effect of how UK people don't talk to strangers and consider it strange etc.

Social cricle is everything! I'm betting this guy hasn't got groups of female friends who he went to school with and hangs out with and stuff.

THAT is how UK guys bang girls out of his league.

Not cold approach (very hard. I do it myself. Even girls who are somewhat attracted would rather reject you for an equally handsome guy they work with/know)
And not even tinder - dating/hookup culture in general didn't even really exist like it does in the US until fairly recently

Social circle (UK couples in my very town) - all guys banging girls they know since children, or have many mutual friends with etc


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Jun 26, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> What features am.i lacking to be a top model?
> 
> I'd say my cheekbones are elite when low bf no.bloat


Looks like fillers


----------



## Lucianga (Jun 26, 2021)

Rate frame







looksmax.org


----------



## Heguldus (Jun 26, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I'm telling you, it's not so much standards - it's more a knock-on effect of how UK people don't talk to strangers and consider it strange etc.
> 
> Social cricle is everything! I'm betting this guy hasn't got groups of female friends who he went to school with and hangs out with and stuff.
> 
> ...



In the UK theres a lot of dumb ass drama too with younger girls(18 to mid 20's) where everyone from the town knows everyone, so if you're a new guy trying to pick up girls you'll start creating a shit reputation.


----------



## ShowerMaxxing (Jun 26, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> 38


Life isnt fair


----------



## Deleted member 9568 (Jun 26, 2021)

anyone that goes out knows that this guy just larps, u will always see guys like op walking with a different girl everytime u see him


----------



## Deleted member 14312 (Jun 26, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Stats
> Height 6"3
> Physique lean need get below 10%
> 
> ...


This might have been said already, but you remind me a lot of don’tcomplain, a surgery ascender on PSL forums from years back.


----------



## Artiste (Jun 26, 2021)

wristcel said:


> I'm telling you, it's not so much standards - it's more a knock-on effect of how UK people don't talk to strangers and consider it strange etc.
> 
> Social cricle is everything! I'm betting this guy hasn't got groups of female friends who he went to school with and hangs out with and stuff.
> 
> ...



He has no social circle whatsoever.


Dr. Greenberg said:


> Looks like fillers


What does?


Lucianga said:


> Rate frame
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What’s the point of posting this if you’re going to delete your pic straight away?


Genki said:


> anyone that goes out knows that this guy just larps, u will always see guys like op walking with a different girl everytime u see him


He isn’t larping at all. 


JustMewbrah said:


> This might have been said already, but you remind me a lot of don’tcomplain, a surgery ascender on PSL forums from years back.


Hahahaha he does aswell good spot!


----------



## Dr. Greenberg (Jun 26, 2021)

Artiste said:


> What does?


Cheekbones


----------



## justloltbh (Jun 26, 2021)

ima give you a nuclear tip dude, if you wanna model or do anything in the public space/entertainment etc. or be successful in general

the last thing you wanna do is a leave a trail on a place like this


----------



## weallburninhell (Jul 10, 2021)

TopzCat1 said:


> Stats
> Height 6"3
> Physique lean need get below 10%
> 
> ...


Ngl you look casual European, like polish or something, that low zygos are average to those place. And that asymmetry mandible/maxilla? Good luck having a straight face while walking for a runway


----------



## DatNibba11 (Jul 11, 2021)

You do have the potential to become a model but you look pretty fucking gay ngl


----------

